# Clean Up Their Defense and El Tri for the World Cup.....!



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

*Time to tighten up.....*

* Now they face Sweden......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Time to tighten up.....*
> 
> * Now they face Sweden......*


I don't care for their crying after every challenge, just like our lefty friends in here.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't care for their crying after every challenge, just like our lefty friends in here.


*You do have to admit though....they have the Potential Energy/Skill to seal a deal if they clean *
*up their Defense....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You do have to admit though....they have the Potential Energy/Skill to seal a deal if they clean *
> *up their Defense....*


Maybe, no other real standouts yet.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

Odds to Win the World Cup - per BetOnline.ag
Brazil 4/1
*Germany 5/1*
Spain 6/1
France 13/2
Argentina 9/1
Belgium 11/1
England 16/1
Portugal 25/1
Uruguay 25/1
Croatia 33/1
Colombia 40/1
Russia 50/1
Poland 66/1
*Mexico 80/1*
Denmark 100/1
Peru 100/1
Senegal 125/1
Serbia 125/1
Switzerland 125/1
*Sweden 150/1*
Egypt 200/1
Iceland 200/1
Nigeria 200/1
Japan 250/1
Morocco 250/1
Australia 500/1
Costa Rica 500/1
Iran 500/1
*South Korea 500/1*
Panama 750/1
Saudi Arabia 750/1
Tunisia 750/1


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

To Reach World Cup Final - per BetOnline 
Brazil 9/4
Germany 9/4
France 11/4
Spain 3/1
Argentina 9/2
Belgium 5/1
England 8/1
Portugal 12/1
Uruguay 12/1
Colombia 14/1
Croatia 14/1
Russia 14/1
Poland 20/1
Denmark 28/1
*Mexico 33/1*
Switzerland 33/1
Sweden 40/1
Egypt 50/1
Senegal 50/1
Serbia 50/1
Iceland 66/1
Nigeria 66/1
Japan 100/1
Peru 100/1
Australia 125/1
Morocco 125/1
Costa Rica 150/1
Iran 150/1
South Korea 150/1
Tunisia 200/1
Panama 250/1
Saudi Arabia 250/1


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2018)

*They better buy the WHOLE South Korean team dinner tonight.....at the least !*

*The first half was a game .....*
*The second half was just sloppy sloppy sloppy......*
*Good Grief.....*


----------

